# www.onlineliga.de



## DerTriton (23. Januar 2018)

Vielleicht gibt es hier den einen oder anderen der sich auch für Fußball interessiert. Ab März startet Onlineliga.de und mir gefällt das Konzept daher hier der Tipp. Weitere Infos gibt es auf der Homepage, aber vorweg gleich die Info das es F2P ist und nur über einen Premium Account verfügt der Komfortfunktionen aber keine spielerischen Vorteile liefert. Ansonsten würde ich es selbst nicht spielen und somit nicht bewerben.

 

Für alle die zu faul sind zum lesen, der Trailer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuXR2bOc9Ck

 

Da ich ganz offen bin, hier der folgende Hinweis:
Wenn 11 sich mit meinem Einladungscode *0561* anmelden,
erhalte ich einen Premium Account für 12 Monate.

Darüber würde ich mich freuen aber wichtiger ist es das man,
wie in jedem Onlinespiel, viele Mitspieler hat und am besten
welche die man kennt. Das Geld für Premium hätte ich auch so,
denn ich denke das es sich lohnt diesen Manager zu unterstützen.


----------

